# 20" & 22" Lexani Wheels R Four Gloss black, Carbon Fiber Face, Red Accents | AudioCit



## AudioCityUsa (Jul 15, 2010)

*20" & 22" Lexani Wheels R Four Gloss black, Carbon Fiber Face, Red Accents | AudioCit*


Lexani Wheels R Four has a Sporty but classy look, and we added some Carbon Fiber, with red accents to set of any BMW, Mercedes, Audi etc. wheel comes in 20" staggered and in 22" staggered (20x8.5 & 20x10) (22x9 & 22x10) with a deep concave look. 
Feel free to give us a call for any detailed information.
(626) 814-1158
Rims Online | After Market Wheels Deals | Truck Wheels & Tires​

__
https://flic.kr/p/i7bUxQ


__
https://flic.kr/p/i7bUxQ
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/LUg6Mt


__
https://flic.kr/p/LUg6Mt
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/LRGN87


__
https://flic.kr/p/LRGN87
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/LYnv11


__
https://flic.kr/p/LYnv11
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/LYnuWU


__
https://flic.kr/p/LYnuWU
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


----------



## ebanton76 (2 mo ago)

Hello I was wondering if these are still available?


----------

